# My horse videos :D



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll just post them all in this thread, instead of making a thread for every video, but I hope to get a lot of comments on most of them anyway! 

Ok, where to start... I'll start with two horses that have ment the world to me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh5JwoKZu5g < Absira (the white little one), and Liberty. Liberty died January 21st last year  But Absira is still with me, though I don't ride her anymore 

.. here's one with me riding Liberty in the hall: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtQcrj3fUCs

Ok: Nobello's turn:
Me riding him in the hall:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqoKIRijD-M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH0aSftgPZI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hlBFQwPAkM

Riding outside:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y5uDy-SW1M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0o0i8fHx-4

Nobello & Triumf fooling around in the paddock:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwDvRmKSmas

More to come later, I guess.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

ack, if only my computer wasn't being a pain in the butt today. Guess i will have to watch them at school next week


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd still love a comment or two


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Very pretty!  I REALLY like the second one! That is neat how you did it... 8)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, what good video's and such beautiful horses! 

 so very sorry about Liberty, must of been hard, so handsome too.

You have some lovely talented horses.


----------

